# Removing ear tags on jersey heifer



## Duramaxgirl (Sep 2, 2010)

Hello everybody
My sister brought home a jersey heifer yesterday, that was born May 10th. She has ear tags in both ears. So is there a easy way to remove them with little to no discomfort to her? I hope this isn't a dumb question... Thanks!


----------



## jodief100 (Sep 2, 2010)

Most tags are designed specifically so you can't remove them.  There are a few desgned to be removed but they are the minority.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Sep 2, 2010)

They make ear tag cutters which have a blade protected by a curved piece of plastic.  If you don't have one or want to spend the money on one, just use a pair of scissors.  It should be fairly easy to cut it off, but make the cut on the male side of the tag.


----------



## Duramaxgirl (Sep 2, 2010)

Ok thanks. I'll let her know. Does anyone know why they put tags with the same number in both ears? And not just one ear?


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Sep 2, 2010)

Probably in case one got lost, or for easy ID in case her head is turned to one side.  

Are they the big plastic tags? I assumed they were, and not the small metal clips.


----------



## Duramaxgirl (Sep 2, 2010)

Hey guys thanks. She removed the tags with wire cutters. They where the big plastic ones.


----------

